# 20 Gallon Anacharis Grow Tank, Need Help!!



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone this is my first post on the forum! I couldn't really narrow down the best spot to post so sorry if this is in the incorrect category.

Ok. 

Recently I took in a Red Ear Slider Turtle in as an adoption. At the time that I took the little guy I wasn't aware of the space requirements, and neither was the owner. After realizing the amount of proper space that is needed I almost got rid of him but opted to build a custiom stand, and tank set-up, and now I'm pleased to say he is right at home!! Now here lies the one problem I ran into...

This turtle is very picky with eating his greens. I think its becaue he was used to being on only pellets, and crickets and now just wants that kind of food. I tried all kinds of stuff but nothing seemed to work. Until one day I brought home anacharis. He LOVED IT! Only thing is its really expensive aruond here, and at the rate that this guy eats it I would be spending a ton on this stuff.

So I decided to dedicate a 20gal I had laying around to an anacharis grow tank. I'm starting to find out that this stuff is kind of tricky to grow. I just got a new set up going as of yesterday and hope to fix all my probs. Right now I got two 24" flourescents that are supposedly grow light according to the box, about 6 adult rosey reds, gravel, and a filter of some kind that I found laying around as well. The water temp RIGHT NOW is like 78, but thats only because I ran the heater over night, so I'm thinking the water will be around 65 degrees on average.

So pretty much my question is, what do I need to make this stuff grow FAST? I'm going to need a nice steady supply so tell me whatever I have to do to achieve this...

Sorry for the lengthly thread! Look foward to hearing all your responses!!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never had any problems growing anarchis. It would just grow like crazy in my outdoor pond. My brother used to just grow anarchis for his turtles in a tank outside. He filled it a 20 gal tall tank halfway with water and put some guppies in there. It was it's own little eco system.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to APC, dsmalex97. Plants require good light and nutrients to grow well. Those nutrients can come from fertilizers and CO2 or from fish waste and organic substrate. Read through the article I linked to below and see if that helps shed some light on things. Then you can start getting more detailed information with more questions.

Read the article that is linked in this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/8790-basics.html

Again, welcome to APC.

-Dave


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply!!

Alright I'm reading it now. I'm up to the c02 part. Verrrry important I see...I'm going to have to do some tests I guess to see where my water is at...What kind of conditions would you say is the best for this stuff to grow?


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

I had read somewhere that Elodea grows very well in water with lots of calcium (usually comes with a high pH). And the plant, when in need of CO2, even extracts CO2 from the calcium (CaCO3) dissolved in the water. Before, nothing grew in my aquarium, not even Elodea. Now that I put some calcium-rich rock in my little tank, the Elodea grows like a weed, my fish is healthy and my snails are having a ball. It detains the algae too. It's taking away nutrients before the algae can use them, I guess. I know for sure the Elodea uses the calcium, because I can scrape off the calcium crystals on the leaves. Elodea doesn't need that much light and the temperature doesn't have to be high. Just give it enough calcium (if your fish can handle it) and your Elodea will thrive for sure. 

**found that just now too? Calcium?? AHHHH!!

This is really confusing guys! There is so much back and forth on this plants its not even funny! People say its sooo easy, then people say is really sensitive....Someone help haha!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

More light. It grows like a weed in ponds and slow moving rivers that get full sun. The local water here is not too hard, but seems it has enough calcium for this plant. I would not worry about fertilizer or CO2 until you have it in plenty of light. Then, forget the fish. Dump the used turtle water in there, or, even better, run the Anacharis tank as a sump to the turtle tank. 

To grow it fast enough for a turtle to eat I would set it up in a child's wading pool in the warm season (water over 50* for the cool water types, or 70* for the tropical types). This might be year round in Florida to southern California and similar or more tropical locations. Indoors I would set up a tank in a south facing window (assuming you are in the northern hemisphere)


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Diana K said:


> More light. It grows like a weed in ponds and slow moving rivers that get full sun. The local water here is not too hard, but seems it has enough calcium for this plant. I would not worry about fertilizer or CO2 until you have it in plenty of light. Then, forget the fish. Dump the used turtle water in there, or, even better, run the Anacharis tank as a sump to the turtle tank.
> 
> To grow it fast enough for a turtle to eat I would set it up in a child's wading pool in the warm season (water over 50* for the cool water types, or 70* for the tropical types). This might be year round in Florida to southern California and similar or more tropical locations. Indoors I would set up a tank in a south facing window (assuming you are in the northern hemisphere)


Unfortunately I do not have a window, and it is too cold for the wading pool. Thats is a great idea though for the summer, I might have to do that.

I added an incandescent light hood to the tank this morning to add more light. Its a 60watt daylight bulb from one of my old snake tanks. Its not a basking bulb by any means, it was used to bring up ambient temps, and provide uva rays.

I also was at petco yesterday and noticed they had this liquid plant food or something or other for aquatic plants. Could I add this to the water and expect better results?

Again this is for my turtle so I'm going to need a steady supply of the stuff. I'm also thinking about building one of those yeast diy c02 reactors, how much, and how big would I have to make it to add 30ppm into the water?


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

also I was wondering what kind of growth can I expect in decent optimal conditions? Just trying to figure out how much more I should get so when I put some in his tank I will always have a nice amount growing. Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

dsmalex97 said:


> also I was wondering what kind of growth can I expect in decent optimal conditions? Just trying to figure out how much more I should get so when I put some in his tank I will always have a nice amount growing. Sorry for all the questions!!


I harvest anacharis from the local river behind the mom and pap's house...TONS of it...my red eared slider loves it from time to time..also feed him baby crayfish.

Anyway, I use Flourish fertilizer, and can see growth of 1-2 inches per day on the Elodea/Anacharis...fast growing stuff for sure. The tank it is in has an 18watt daylight bulb. I also keep the water temp on the slightly cooler side...plant came from a river that is fed by mountain runoff way upstream...figured it likes cold water and it really does. I've had this plant live from 67 to 82 F...but it likes the cooler water better.

Enjoy!


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

I heard flourish excel can harm anacharis, I think I'm going to use some other kind of fertilizer though just because I want to see the 2-3 inches per day that your seeing. I can already notice new buds coming out from the sides, as well as new roots from the side. I was kinda wondering why they are coming out of the side? I figure if I add a nice amount of c02(30ppm), and a fertilizer then I should see growth like that...hopefully. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong please


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Do not use Excel for this plant. 

Used turtle tank will provide a LOT of fertilizer. Why waste money buying it?


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have tons of growth on mine, like a foot a week on some stems - here's what I've got - almost 4 watts per gallon 10000k and 6700k light, DIY yeast CO2, lots of fish. I fert with flourish comprehensive, iron, and leaf zone. Grow light is awful, in my opinion. If you can spring for a coralife 10000k flourescent, that would probably be awesome. Good luck!!


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bunnie1978 said:


> I have tons of growth on mine, like a foot a week on some stems - here's what I've got - almost 4 watts per gallon 10000k and 6700k light, DIY yeast CO2, lots of fish. I fert with flourish comprehensive, iron, and leaf zone. Grow light is awful, in my opinion. If you can spring for a coralife 10000k flourescent, that would probably be awesome. Good luck!!


thanks a lot for the great info!!

If I could get a foot a week like you I would be GOLDEN !!

I went out and purchesed API leafzone and KENT Marine Pro Series Pro Plant as well. Heres what it read on the back Kent Marine Pro-Plant provides nitrogen,magnesium, and micro -nutrients for lush fresh water plant growths. Does not contain phosphates. Add 5-15ml per 30 gallons 3 times a week.

I also added an airstone not really to help the plants grow, but just to add some kind of action to tank to the fish aren't extremely bored haha.

Alright, so now it sounds like all I need is some c02, which btw for me has been a pain to figure out haha. I have looked into so many ways none, really impressing me in terms of diffusion. I plan on doing gthe yest method but I want to purchase a diffuser from ebay just be cause I want to know for sure that I am getting proper diffusion.

now you said almost 4 watts per gallon 10000k and 6700k light? I'm not sure what you mean here. Also, how are you getting 4 watts per gallon when these bulbs only come in 15 to 40 watts? Again I have a 20 gallon so I would need to use an 18in bulb, but its only 15 watts? What size tank do you use, and is this the right bulb? http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...937&siteID=q5QZHUbCIj8-4fEs9XAHwsgdoaL__HFrew

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Get rid of the airstone. It will sabotage your CO2. Follow this thread for diffuser info...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

It's the coolest thing ever in the world.

For the CO2 yeast, it's super easy. Go buy two 2 liter bottles of the cheapest sode you can find, airline tubing, one t junction, a jar of dry active yeast, 5 pounds or so of sugar, and some baking soda. You can do three 2 liters, but you'll have to watch the PH super close if you're going to put fish in there, which by the way, you don't have to. If you fert with nitrate (see here: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nitrate.htm) then you can leave out the fish, and add more CO2 than they would be able to tolerate. But you also have to have appropriate lighting. I would recommend getting the best wattage you can find in a bulb made for aquatic plants. I like the 10000k, but you won't get high wattage with just one strip. I am using it that way in one of my tanks, and it's okay, but not great. I also have a repti-glo in one of my tanks, and it's okay too. I would try it with either one of those first, and if you aren't seeing new growth every day, then you might get another strip, like on craigslist or something.

The link that you have is the correct bulb that I'm talking about. I have a 75 gallon, with 4 compact flourescent strips...


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't bust your budget for a grow tank...

I wouldn't bother with CO2. Your Anacharis will grow fine if you have good light and a strong current, so that there is good water flow throughout the tank. Frequent (20% weekly) water changes are necessary. You might even give the plants some turtle water as it's well fertilized. CO2 helps you keep your tank algae free, but you don't plan on looking at it so it really doesn't justify the expense. Anacharis is considered an "Algae buster" and will outcompete algae anyway under good conditions. A heater isn't necessary either.

1. Good light 
2. Good flow
3. Fresh, Clean water
4. turtle poo as needed.


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

JERP said:


> Don't bust your budget for a grow tank...
> 
> I wouldn't bother with CO2. Your Anacharis will grow fine if you have good light and a strong current, so that there is good water flow throughout the tank. Frequent (20% weekly) water changes are necessary. You might even give the plants some turtle water as it's well fertilized. CO2 helps you keep your tank algae free, but you don't plan on looking at it so it really doesn't justify the expense. Anacharis is considered an "Algae buster" and will outcompete algae anyway under good conditions. A heater isn't necessary either.
> 
> ...


thing is, I need it to grow as fast as possible. Turtles eat A LOT!! Seems like adding ferts did help though...if anything whenever I do water changes, I will use the turtle water instead of normal water. I'm deffinately thinking the light is the prob, so what I'm going to do is this. My hood is a reptile hood so it has 2 spots for incandescents, and one for a normal flourescent. So being that you said the wattage is low I'm going to supplement it with two of these as well, as the coral life one guys mentioned earlier. Heres the bulb http://www.petco.com/product/11440/...scent-50-or-50-Bulb.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

is this overkill? Again, I know it sounds stupid to being going all out on a grow tank, but trust me I tried going the cheap and easy route, and I am getting cheap results. There no way enough growth doing it that way. And can someone take pics of the diffuser, the directions aren't that clear. I guess with it in front of me would be easier to imagine.


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

also, I don't mind spending the money I have a feeling once I get this tank going I might start a new project of some kind of awesome underwater landscape! Some of you guys truely have stunning tanks, and really inspired me to look into this hobby a little more! Again, thanks for all the helps guys and for possibly getting me into a new hobby!!


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

The CF bulb will help. The easiest way to tell if the light is low is if the stem of the plant starts to dissolve like it's melting.



dsmalex97 said:


> Some of you guys truely have stunning tanks, and really inspired me to look into this hobby a little more! Again, thanks for all the helps guys and for possibly getting me into a new hobby!!


I think we hooked another one...


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

you deffinately did haha!

I already rounded up some driftwood, now all I need is another tank, and a lot of money...

BUT! On a better note I added some new stuff. I finally did end up getting some new lighting. I baught a Zoo Med Ocean Sun 10,000k 15watt, and two coral life 50/50 10,000k compact bulbs that are ten watts a piece. I also decided to downsize the tank, and remove the fish. I had a ten gallon that I found, and figured it would be better for a grow tank being that its smaller, so that means 3.5 watts per gallon. AND! I filled it with the turtle water like one of you said as well! I also decided to plant the anacharis into the ground to monitor growth easier. Only thing I'm wondering is if there is enough light reflecting into the water. Its a nice hood that is completely enclosed, but I feel with some kind of reflecting efforts I would see a lot more light in the water. Now I need some c02 action to make use of all this light I guess. I went out and baught that filter, yeast, and sugar so I'm ready to go. All I was wondering is how much c02 will each 2 liter bottle yield, and how much should I supplement the tank to create 30ppm?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

did u get this forum from a yahoo answer?


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> did u get this forum from a yahoo answer?


noo..?

I found this just by asking questions and looking stuff up on the web. Why j/w?


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

another question I had was are some good ferts that I could order? Does anyone know anything about kent and leafzone? These are the two I'm using Kent Growth Accelerator, and API leaf zone, along with the turtle water from my red ear slider tank. I just want yo use stuff that is going to make a big impact on growth, no cheap stuff. I'm going to buy a c02 diffuser as well, so before I make the order on that I want to know what a good fert is so I can do both at the same time. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like you're doing great! I have added aluminum foil behind flourescent bulbs before with no problems, but I'm not sure that would be wise with incandescents because they get hot. How is the growth doing? If you need help with the filter, feel free to give me a buzz - 615-869-9916 (central time zone) I've got it working in my tank and it's awesome-pawsome!! Have you tried to feed the turtles multiple types of anacharis?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

some1 asked the same question... just wondering


> did u get this forum from a yahoo answer?


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

the lights have been on the tank for probably about two days or so, and I see really no difference besides greener leaves. The new buds still look the same really. Either C02 does A LOT when it comes to how fast growth occurs, or theres something wrong in my tank. I still haven't had a whole lot of time to sink into the c02 thing, but I do have the filter as posted above, and all the other ingredients ready. Also, filter broke, replaced it with a submerible 10gallon whisper. Seems to be working good. I just don't get how SLOW this plant grows for me, but you guys stick it in a tub with water and watch it grow a foot a week, I don't get it!! [smilie=e:

PH is 7.6, which I believe is fine for this plant. Water temp is 65 all day. I mean, I'm sure there growing but its tooo slow, and I'm worried that even after supplementing c02, they still won't grow the way your all saying lol. Either your all exaggerating a tad, or I suck at this lol. I don't get it, 10 gallon of turtle water, filter, good lighting(I think?),and ferts, and still NOTHING...The plant seems to stay alive great, but grow, yeah riiiight....

Could the water have too much of something to halt growth? OR, is c02 the main ingredient in growing anything?


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bunnie1978 said:


> I have tons of growth on mine, like a foot a week on some stems - here's what I've got - almost 4 watts per gallon 10000k and 6700k light, DIY yeast CO2, lots of fish. I fert with flourish comprehensive, iron, and leaf zone. Grow light is awful, in my opinion. If you can spring for a coralife 10000k flourescent, that would probably be awesome. Good luck!!


so I should get flourish comprehensive, flourish iron, and leaf zone....I want w.e you have to get that growth!! I'm ordering all of this asap, unless there is a better way. But you sound like you pretty successsful with this plant, so I think I'm gonna go your way


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

First, a question... I have two kinds of anacharis. One grows fast, the other not as much. Do you know which one you have? 

Also, add the CO2. If you see the oxygen bubbles on the plants, you know everything is doing what it's supposed to. I would say don't do anything else until you've had CO2 running for several days. Watch your PH. You'll know the CO2 is being disolved well if your PH drops. I'm running my tanks about 10 degrees hotter, but I don't know if that matters. 

Really - get the CO2 running full force. If theres only plants in there then you can't over do it. Plants ususally need a couple days to get acclimated to a change and start growing again, so just get the CO2, and then watch for a few days.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a pic of the two that I have. The thicker type doesn't grow as fast, but I have them all mixed together and the light doesn't reach down to them as well. The thinner type is the one that grows a foot a week. Easily. Really not exaggerating.


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bunnie1978 said:


> First, a question... I have two kinds of anacharis. One grows fast, the other not as much. Do you know which one you have?
> 
> Also, add the CO2. If you see the oxygen bubbles on the plants, you know everything is doing what it's supposed to. I would say don't do anything else until you've had CO2 running for several days. Watch your PH. You'll know the CO2 is being disolved well if your PH drops. I'm running my tanks about 10 degrees hotter, but I don't know if that matters.
> 
> Really - get the CO2 running full force. If theres only plants in there then you can't over do it. Plants ususally need a couple days to get acclimated to a change and start growing again, so just get the CO2, and then watch for a few days.


haha I knew you weren't exaggerating I was being sarcastic lol. Thanks so much for the pics! I would show you pics of my setup but my camera recently broke. Heres one I found on google that looks like what I got. I buy it at petsmart if that helps? http://glassislands.com/pics/anacharis_holding03.jpg

Good News! C02 is up an running, and my PH went down to 6.0 so I know its deffinately working. I must say thats a cool design, except I noticed a little nub that pinched the tube once you take the green door off, so I snipped it off for a better fit. I'm really hoping this makes all the difference.


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, I notcied a lot of bubbles at the top is that bad?


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, I have two bottles going not one so I'm hoping I'm not killing them by adding to much.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

You should be fine - as long as there's no fish. The bubbles at the top are probably coming from the CO2. I think it's normal. Mine does the same thing anyways. The picture looks like the thicker anacharis. You might see if you can find the thinner one. The leaves turn downward a little bit. It grows much faster. If you like I can send you a few stems. I have tons. If the turtle likes both, then you will be doing much better keeping up with him. How much do you need to provide for him anyways?


----------



## dsmalex97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well he should be getting a decent amount. I would say three decent size bundles of it a week. I usually leave a bunch in there, and by the end of the week its all gone, sometimes sooner. It should really at all times be avaiable. 

I would love it if you could send some bunnie! Hes not too picky, although hes been on a high protein diet so its going to be fun getting him to switch back over to veggies but I will be able to do it. I'm going to see whats happens by next week. So this coming monday, if I still see minimal growth, then I guess sending some would be great! I did a lot of research and actually found other methods of getting veggies into him, so its not too critical, I would just like it to be as close to natural for him as possible.


----------

